# Lamotrigine update



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

I'm on week 3 on 75mg of lamotrigine and sertraline 100 mg....and I swear I think this stuff is working! When I go out things seem better with my perception! I'm sat here watching t.v and things feel more real, it's quite weird cos I've had this nightmare 24/7 for 12 years. Anyways the past 5 days I've noticed little bits of more realness! But today is freaky but a good freaky cos I've been living in a dream state for so bloody long! The thing is I think about dp non stop which I have done for years I've decided just to call it brain fog now, god I hate that word 'depersonalisation ' ! Anyways will be back for an update ????????????????????


----------



## Electron (Apr 5, 2017)

Thats so cool man im glad its working for you.hope it keeps getting better and better  and yeah keep us updated man its great to hear from people like yourself who are having success,all the best


----------



## Ringomoon (Aug 15, 2017)

Sertraline is what worked for me! I upped my dose when it started to feel like the effects wore off. Enjoy every good moment/day!


----------



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm just having a few moments of reality! My dp is so severe at the moment I don't know whether it's the mirtazapine that is causing it! I'm in a constant panic all day feeling really really detatched it's so scary! Normally I lived a normal life with this disorder but I can barely leave house only to go to shop and pick my son up from school. I went cold turkey off mirtazapine (only 7.5mg)in September and my dp got severe I only lasted 6 days cold turkey and I thought if I go back on them it would ease off again but it hasn't. It's literally like living in hell every day for the past few months ( remember I have had derealization for 12 years but I could bear with it) I'm just hoping sertraline will help! I've only been on it 3 weeks. I had such a good morning yesterday for the 1st time in months! I literally feel like im not here...I pray to god this lamotrigine does help me!


----------



## Ringomoon (Aug 15, 2017)

Stick with it. Mine got worse after I was adjusting to the meds but I was happy I stuck it out. 
The small moments of reality are a good sign you are heading in to the right direction 
A tip abi used when recovering was to say to myself, 'ok so this is just a sensation I am experiencing, I'm not diying and Ben though it's uncomfortable it won't hurt me' I kept telling myself that and it helped me get through the rough times


----------



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the advice ???? did you recover using lamotrigine?


----------



## Ringomoon (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope I recovered with sertraline  but meds are different for everyone


----------



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

My brain really hurts since taking sertraline and lamotrigine 3 weeks ago, it gets so intense...is this normal?


----------

